# Bricked Droid 2 Global



## nshrose (Sep 27, 2011)

So no matter what I do I can't seem to start my phone up no matter what I try. Bootloader, stock recovery. Etc... Anyone else ever had this problem as I seem to have bricked it. Any solutions?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

You have to give more info than that. What have you tried? Tried booting into recovery and doing a factory reset? Tried sbf'ing? Are you on stock or running a custom rom? Are you rooted if on stock? What was the last thing you did before it would not boot? Kinda hard to help without any information.....


----------



## nshrose (Sep 27, 2011)

Guess I should have explained more. Was on MIUI. And decided to go back to CM7. Pushed down when the blue light appeared and went in to MIUI recovery. Went to recovery > latest> and then CWM.

The CWM was the newest one that comes with Rom Manager. I wiped data, cache, flashed REV's latest CM7 build then wiped cache again and rebooted. Got stuck on the red M and I pulled the battery and now It will not even power on. It's dead.


----------



## nshrose (Sep 27, 2011)

I cant get into any menus to even attempt SBF'ing.


----------



## audinutt (Jul 1, 2011)

nshrose said:


> I cant get into any menus to even attempt SBF'ing.


You need to make sure your battery isn't dead, if not. Hold the power and the up arrow on the physical keyboard.


----------



## nshrose (Sep 27, 2011)

Battery is not dead.. I have held the up on the keyboard and power at the same time also. Along with both volume controls and power on button. If I plug it into usb on computer I do get the white light though.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Had that happen too when going miui > cm. Have to sbf back which means you need another battery (one from any of the current moto droids or a BB Storm will work) or a way to charge your battery then you can just sbf back and your good to go.


----------



## nshrose (Sep 27, 2011)

Even though the battery is not technically dead? I called Verizon and there gonna replace it for free of course. But kinda wanna get it working in the mean time.


----------



## kr3n (Jul 16, 2011)

Try plugging it into a power only cord I've had my phone do exactly what yours is doing and it would only boot if i plugged it into a power-only usb charging cord like the wall-charger.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

nshrose said:


> Even though the battery is not technically dead?


Typed that before you said it wasnt dead. Was going off of this


> Got stuck on the red M and I pulled the battery and now It will not even power on. It's dead.


----------



## nshrose (Sep 27, 2011)

So pretty much a paper weight now you think?


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a D2 and thought I'd share some of my info to help you revive the battery and android system. Read it all. Also there is a link to the ezSBF file but you'll need the D2G version.

Here's my topic link:

http://www.droidforums.net/forum/droid-2-tech-issues/169244-stuck-bootloader-vzws-gb-ota.html


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

It is impossible to brick a device with a locked bootload.

Didn't read, just saying. Batteries? Fun...


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> It is impossible to brick a device with a locked bootload.
> 
> Didn't read, just saying. Batteries? Fun...


Not quite...... there was one on here a few months ago. Don't know how it happened though.

Sent from my D2G


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Not quite...... there was one on here a few months ago. Don't know how it happened though.
> 
> Sent from my D2G


Okay, then it's technically impossible...

What's that quote about making things idiot-proof and building a better idiot?


----------



## nshrose (Sep 27, 2011)

Tried new battery. Still no go. This phone is a expensive paperweight now. PWNED


----------



## nshrose (Sep 27, 2011)

TheSwaggeR said:


> I have a D2 and thought I'd share some of my info to help you revive the battery and android system. Read it all. Also there is a link to the ezSBF file but you'll need the D2G version.
> 
> Here's my topic link:
> 
> http://www.droidforu...zws-gb-ota.html


Sorry swagger but this helps me none. I don't think people are understanding this. THE PHONE WILL NOT TURN ON. For bootloader for recovery or for just normal boot. It's bricked.


----------



## MrB206 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, that literally a bricked phone. Lol. It could be the screen is damaged if it doesn't turn on anything


----------



## nshrose (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not concerned about it to say the least since I am getting a new one tomorrow just thought it was an interesting find.


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

maybe this will help you:

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1077414


----------



## CrossoverDOC (Aug 2, 2011)

Could it be that the power button died?


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Just for curiosities sake. Does the phone power on when pluged into a charger? Even just the charge screen? With a 2nd int rom it would power on right to the lockscreen. If.not that is a first.


----------

